# Recommended Royal Python breeders in essex



## MrMemzi (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi all, im after my first snake. After being with Boa's. Royals. And other various 13-14ft burmese. Ive decided on the smaller royal. Ive already got experiance in keeping crested geckos and have successfully mated them. Im now after a royal python. But dont want no pet shop non looked after unwell snake. So just wondering if anyone in essex breeds or knows of breeders? Thanks


----------



## Blake1990 (May 15, 2011)

MrMemzi said:


> Hi all, im after my first snake. After being with Boa's. Royals. And other various 13-14ft burmese. Ive decided on the smaller royal. Ive already got experiance in keeping crested geckos and have successfully mated them. Im now after a royal python. But dont want no pet shop non looked after unwell snake. So just wondering if anyone in essex breeds or knows of breeders? Thanks


I do, and anybody that has bought from me can vouche for quality :no1:

What are you after?


----------



## MrMemzi (Jan 10, 2013)

Either a fire, yellowbelly or normal whats your prices pal  Where in essex r ya?


----------



## Blake1990 (May 15, 2011)

MrMemzi said:


> Either a fire, yellowbelly or normal whats your prices pal  Where in essex r ya?


I am in Basildon, I am expecting all 3 of the above in the next few months, the only thing i have available in that price range at the moment is a female Pastel for £140 : victory:


----------



## MrMemzi (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow. I live in laindon. Thats handy! I can wait for one of the juvi's! How much are you going to be charging for them?


----------



## Blake1990 (May 15, 2011)

MrMemzi said:


> Wow. I live in laindon. Thats handy! I can wait for one of the juvi's! How much are you going to be charging for them?


I'm actually in Laindon too : victory:

Will all depend on sex and quality : victory:


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

im in southminster essex and can sort out delivery if you needed

i can do male normals for £15 and male fire 100% het pieds at £325. i have a male fire as well and he can go for £110 if youre interested?


----------



## Blake1990 (May 15, 2011)

truncheon1973 said:


> im in southminster essex and can sort out delivery if you needed
> 
> i can do male normals for £15 and male fire 100% het pieds at £325. i have a male fire as well and he can go for £110 if youre interested?


Would definitely recommend this guy!

If you do find yourself up this way Barry pop in for a cuppa!


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

Blake1990 said:


> Would definitely recommend this guy!
> 
> If you do find yourself up this way Barry pop in for a cuppa!


many thanks mate, hopefully wont be too much longer till i can get a few newbies so will pop past you soon


----------



## MrMemzi (Jan 10, 2013)

Truncheon1973, you have a PM buddy


----------

